# How I Prepare & Store My Whipping "Spin Casting" Rigs!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

What Is A Whipping Rig?

A local term in Hawaii referring to the look of a Spin Castor casting his line. To some it looks like "cracking the whip", thus whipping. This is probably the most popular form of fishing in the Hawaiian Islands & is practiced around the World using different variations. Anglers can use grubs to bait & flies. Cast assist devices range from lead eggs to water filled "tough" bubbles to the very popular Hammer Bombs (a local adaptation of a modified golf ball).

Over the years i've videoed myself whipping to outlining my whipping leader set-up. Recently i've been asked how i ready my rod & reel for whipping. Depending on how serious you're desire to be a angler is you can just slap that reel on a rod and away you go. But i tend to get up at 2am & decide i'm going fishing & it's out the door. I keep ready made dry bags & leaders ready to go at a moments notice. And also ready made dunking "bait casting" to whipping rigs.

So i decided to show what i do for my lifestyle choice of relaxation. This is only a guide for salt water fishing day & night from the shoreline. If you find anything helpful to your game then it was worth sharing this.


----------

